# Recording DAW audio output for video tutorial



## Neifion (May 21, 2014)

Hey everyone,

So I want to do my first video tutorial and the one bump I've run into is that I can't get my video capture software to capture the audio from my DAW (Cubase Artist 7.5). I can record my voice, I can record all sounds coming from Windows (everything from Windows alert sounds, games, video on the internet, etc.), but it won't record a peep from Cubase. I'm using a Steinberg UR22 USB 2.0 audio interface for my output. Please tell me what I'm doing wrong! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Darris (May 22, 2014)

The UR22 is unable to use multiple ASIO drivers (1 for DAW and 1 for screen capture.) The only way I was able to do it with *just* the UR22 was by changing my audio driver to *ASIO DirectX Full Duplex Driverr* within the Cubase 7 'Device Setup' selection under the "Devices" menu. (don't know what 7.5 calls it). Using this driver will put all of Cubase audio on the same driver as all of Windows' sounds thus your capture device will hear it. The cost, however, having extreme latency. 

**(I get an Input latency of 335.079ms and an Output latency of 46.440ms all of which is capped at a 2048 Buffer Size) It works for tutorials and playback but it is really hard to do live playing/demonstrating.

*Workaround 1*: In my case I had my Mbox2 lying around which allows me to route my speaker audio cables (L/R outs on UR22) to the Microphone Inputs 1 and 2 (1=L 2=R) on my Mbox2. I set my Capture device to listen to Mbox Analog 1/2 which allows me to use my UR22 in Cubase without latency issues. 

*Workaround 2*: Invest in an RME interface and use Alex Pfeffer's tutorial on how to set it up here: http://blog.alexpfeffer.net/how-to-setup-your-rme-soundcard-to-properly-record-a-cubase-screencast-with-camtasia/

*Workaround 3*: A convoluted loopback setup with an external analog mixer routing from the UR22 outputs to its inputs. 

I use workaround 1 and it works for me. I do all of my Let's Compose Live streams this way with out issues. I mainly have to make adjustments on the fly for my microphone levels versus Audio levels. Other than that, it just works. But again, it requires having two decent ASIO external interfaces (though any ASIO Interface would work fine) it just needs to have Mic inputs to route the audio from your UR22's outs to the receiving interface.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## Neifion (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, Chris! Unfortunately, I can't afford another interface at the moment, but it's good to know what I'd need eventually. Shot in the dark, but do you think ASIO4ALL would work, and if so, if it could possibly provide lower latency than the DirectX driver?


----------



## The Darris (May 22, 2014)

It does not work unfortunately. The Capture devices don't recognize ASIO drivers, only the standard Windows audio devices as well as the Analogue I/O of your interfaces. 

You might be able to route your audio through Virtual Audio Cables but I have never tried that. It seemed to complicated than it needed to be considering I have two interfaces. 

There is a free demo that you can try to see if it works for you then it costs between $25-50 depending on what you need.

VAC is found here: http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.htm


----------



## Neifion (May 23, 2014)

I tried the virtual cable thing to no avail. Apparently, Windows makes the process fairly convoluted; it appears to be easier on a Mac. This was just a little side project to do while I had some free time; no biggie if I can't get it done right now. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## playz123 (May 23, 2014)

For those of us fortunate enough to have RME interfaces, The Darris' second suggestion works fairly well ("invest in an RME interface and use Alex Pfeffer's tutorial on how to set it up here: http://blog.alexpfeffer.net/how-to-setup-your-rme-soundcard-to-properly-record-a (http://blog.alexpfeffer.net/how-to-setu ... y-record-a) -cubase-screencast-with-camtasia/"). However, if I remember correctly, even Alex isn't using that approach anymore...or at least some of the software mentioned. But in a previous thread on this subject, what many of us reported we are now doing is simply recording an audio track in Cubase as per normal, and then lining it up with the video in programs like Camtasia. It's not as hard as it sounds, and it's often easy to connect the video to the the narration. Just fit one to the other. (I like to record the audio then fit the images to it.... most of the time). The problem there comes if you want to show yourself talking in front of the camera. That is a problem to sync.  But for many videos that feature only narration and images, separate audio recording works well.


----------



## Daryl (May 23, 2014)

Can't you record the sound in Cubase and then use the replace audio in video feature to put audio into your video file?

D


----------



## The Darris (May 23, 2014)

Daryl @ Fri May 23 said:


> Can't you record the sound in Cubase and then use the replace audio in video feature to put audio into your video file?
> 
> D



This only works if your screencast isn't using Cubase as the main focus. I can't do that for my series as I work solely in Cubase. However, I know many who use audacity to record the audio and edit it in later. 

My extremely modest setup is Open Broadcaster Software (Free) for the screen capture (both video and stream) which records direct audio from my Mbox2 Analog 1/2 Outputs. I route my audio from my UR22 stereo outs into the Mic Inputs on the Mbox. This way, I am getting my full ASIO capability and free to work in Cubase as if I am doing a normal project. I can switch OBS from stream close circuit anytime. The biggest downside is levels adjustment and unplugging my studio monitor from the UR22 and hooking up the two cables to the Mbox2. 

I worked in Camtasia on the 30 free trial and though I liked a lot of what it has to offer, I just felt it was too much to invest in at the time. We'll see how my future pans out with videos and viewership.


----------



## Daryl (May 23, 2014)

The Darris @ Sat May 24 said:


> Daryl @ Fri May 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you record the sound in Cubase and then use the replace audio in video feature to put audio into your video file?
> ...


OK, what about using Tapeit then.

D


----------



## The Darris (May 23, 2014)

If you have a way to route the audio from your DAW to an external app like audacity or Tapeit then sure. The problem is that you can't capture the ASIO driver from any screen capture software for Windows afaik. I don't know anything about the MAC screen capture software out there. 

So, the simple question that you have to figure out for your situation is, "How to I route my DAW audio to a NON ASIO device for my screen capture to hear?" 

In my situation, I am going from digital to analogue then back to digital. My DAW send a digital signal through USB to my UR22. The UR22 sends the digital signal OUT into the Analogue INS of the Mbox. OBS (Screen capture) main audio input is set to pick up the signal from my Mbox Analogue 1/2 which is ultimately sent through the digital signal of the Mbox2 USB path. (This is my solution). If you don't have a secondary interface, then you have to figure out how to stream the digital audio signal OUT of your DAW so that your screen capture software can pick it up. This can be done with the Virtual Audio Cable software I linked in an earlier post but like myself and the OP said, it is a very complex and convoluted process to figure out as it varies from system to system.

My solution was the cheapest and easiest way that yielded the highest quality results. but again, you would need another 2 input interface


----------

